# Computer Suddenly Shuts Off  Without Warning or Errors.

## boris_qd

Periodically, without warning and with no error messages my computer shuts itself down.   I think it's corrolated to there being a high cpu load (Say when transcoding audio files flac->ogg) but am not 100% sure.

My thoughts are that it's either a power supply problem or a cpu problem.  I ran memtest86 overnight and there were no reported problems.  I've never really debugged hardware problems so I'm not quite sure how to proceed.  

How do I tell what's causing the shutdown? (I can't find anything suspicious in the error logs) 

Ideally i'd like to debug without just buying a new power supply or cpu/cooling setup.

Here's some specs:

```

ladybug abak # lspci

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev f2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev f3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)

```

```

ladybug abak # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@ladybug) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.1)) #4 SMP Fri Sep 21 14:28:34 CEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5300

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 524272) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   524272

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524272

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2303 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292593 pages, LIFO batch:31

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f91c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7fff3040

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7fff30c0

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x7fff9680

ACPI: SRAT (v001 AMD    HAMMER   0x00000001 AMD  0x00000001) @ 0x7fff9900

ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7fff9a00

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x7fff95c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:11 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

Detected 2412.394 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 520177

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hdb1 udev

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04a2000 soft=c049a000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2072160k/2097088k available (2709k kernel code, 23604k reserved, 613k data, 324k init, 1179584k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 704 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0444000 - 0xc0495000   ( 324 kB)

      .data : 0xc03a57d6 - 0xc043ec74   ( 613 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03a57d6   (2709 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4826.94 BogoMIPS (lpj=24134746)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(2) -> Core 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000003

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ stepping 01

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c04a3000 soft=c049b000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4824.85 BogoMIPS (lpj=24124272)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1(2) -> Core 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: 178bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000001 00000000 00000003

CPU1: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ stepping 01

Total of 2 processors activated (9651.80 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=0 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs:

CPU#0 had -391 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

CPU#1 had 391 usecs TSC skew, fixed it up.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=207

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2335k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

PCI: No mmconfig possible on 0:18

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

Boot video device is 0000:05:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:09.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fe900000-fe9fffff

  PREFETCH window: fea00000-feafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fe800000-fe8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe700000-fe7fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fe600000-fe6fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe500000-fe5fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fe400000-fe4fffff

  PREFETCH window: fe300000-fe3fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: f4000000-fbffffff

  PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:09.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1190615731.960:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0c.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Linking AER extended capability on 0000:00:0e.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[005d:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 242

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev f2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfb00-0xfb07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfb08-0xfb0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 53073U6, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST3200822A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-3540A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 60030432 sectors (30735 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=59554/16/63, UDMA(66)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 324k freed

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfeb00000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 17, io mem 0xfebff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 2-7: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00 as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:02.0-7

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

sata_nv 0000:00:07.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xF600 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xF608 irq 18

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-6, max UDMA/100, 625142448 sectors: LBA48

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 625142448 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: ata2: dev 0 multi count 16

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200JD-22K 08.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3320620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sdb: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9E0 ctl 0xBE2 bmdma 0xF100 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xB62 bmdma 0xF108 irq 19

scsi2 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: hdb1: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 3952141

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702417

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702253

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702251

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702249

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4702237

EXT3-fs: hdb1: 6 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:7125 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 60744 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47028

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+ processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

i2c /dev entries driver

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] enabled at IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> Link [APC3] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:47:07 PDT 2007

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k

Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (8192 buckets, 65536 max) - 228 bytes per conntrack

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x6d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x6d on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes 6d <keycode>' to make it known.

```

----------

## loki_val

Newer CPUs have thermal emergency shutdown capabilities. Have you tried getting lm-sensors working to monitor temperature?

----------

## boris_qd

I installed the lm_sensors package and configured it using the provided script.  The output it attached bellow but I'm not exactly sure how to interpret it.  Should I be concerned about those "ALARM" statements?

```

ladybug new # sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +34Â°C

Core1 Temp:

             +34Â°C

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.09 V  (min =  +0.70 V, max =  +1.87 V)

+12V:     +12.34 V  (min =  +1.03 V, max =  +0.24 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.15 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.08 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +3.44 V, max =  +0.00 V)       ALARM

-12V:     -11.87 V  (min = -13.59 V, max = -14.91 V)       ALARM

V5SB:      +5.00 V  (min =  +0.22 V, max =  +0.05 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +2.98 V  (min =  +0.26 V, max =  +0.53 V)       ALARM

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 675000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

CPU Fan:  3245 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

fan3:     8132 RPM  (min = 5273 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +37Â°C  (high =   +32Â°C, hyst =    +0Â°C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +36.0Â°C  (high =   +80Â°C, hyst =   +75Â°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:     +29.5Â°C  (high =   +80Â°C, hyst =   +75Â°C)   sensor = diode

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

----------

## loki_val

Try to emerge cpuburn, then run the burnK7 program. Monitor the temperature in another terminal while it runs. If this can reproduce the fault, we'll know what the problem is. Optimally, you'd run this in a non-X terminal and run "sync" before doing it so dirty pages are written to the HD.

----------

## pdr

You have to tweak /etc/sensors.conf (section on your sensor chip) to get the alarm stuff to go away - if you look at the min/max settings for those voltages, you can see that they are not set right. I've had the same thing with all my sensors settings..

Assuming you are set up correctly (and it looks pretty good to me, not counting the alarm min/max settings), your motherboard and CPU temps look fine to me; if the CPU is 34C at idle, I don't think you will have a problem at load. I never go by the sensors for voltages - don't think they are all that accurate (but I could be wrong).

My first guess would definitely have been temp problems. Next would be to open the case and make sure that all the screws that attach your motherboard to the case are tight; it was years ago (a 486 I think), but I had a reboot problem drive me crazy until I found that a couple of motherboard screws were loose, making for a bad chassis ground. Don't think that is applicable with ATX 2.0 hookups though..

Check your bios settings - the shutdown levels in it might be pretty low.

Also I'd run it without the side on the case - if fans stop spinning for some reason they can cause a shutdown.

And I'd google your power supply to see if you can find reviews.

----------

## boris_qd

I emerged cpuburn and ran two copies of burnk7 while monitoring over ssh for over an hour.  The temperature went up to 60C and then seemed to stabilize.  No shutdown or crash.

The fans ran thw whole time.

I'll check the screws tonight to see if something's loose, then I'll google the power supply.

I have four hard drives in the case - I wonder if maybe I should try to move large files between hard drives to see if the additional power drain is causing the problem?

here's what sensors looked like:

```

ladybug abak # sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +63Â°C

Core1 Temp:

             +60Â°C

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.29 V  (min =  +0.70 V, max =  +1.87 V)

+12V:     +12.28 V  (min =  +1.03 V, max =  +0.24 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.08 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +5.01 V  (min =  +3.44 V, max =  +0.00 V)       ALARM

-12V:     -11.95 V  (min = -13.59 V, max = -14.91 V)       ALARM

V5SB:      +5.00 V  (min =  +0.22 V, max =  +0.05 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +2.96 V  (min =  +0.26 V, max =  +0.53 V)       ALARM

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 675000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

CPU Fan:  3375 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

fan3:     8333 RPM  (min = 5273 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +41Â°C  (high =   +32Â°C, hyst =    +0Â°C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +60.0Â°C  (high =   +80Â°C, hyst =   +75Â°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:     +46.0Â°C  (high =   +80Â°C, hyst =   +75Â°C)   sensor = diode

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

----------

## thinko

Which Motherboard is this?

I have the same problem on my A8N32-SLI (with a 4400+ X2), it doesn't matter if I'm in Gentoo or Windows, and it happens about once a day.

I've ran MemTest86+, cpuburn, and monitored my cooling very closely (and tried increasing the cooling dramatically), I've changed my power supply, and it still turns off at random..  Whether at peak load, or at idle.

It's on clean filtered power, and has done this even when it was running in a different city.

I thank SessionSaver for keeping my browser tabs safe and not making my poor uptime a more painful experience.

----------

## boris_qd

I have a MSI NF4 K8N NEO4-F motherboard with an Athlon 4600 X2.  When i first got the motherboard i was running it with an Athlon 64 3000 and didn't have any problems.  My problems started sometime after i upgraded the cpu.

----------

## pdr

OK, 60C with an AMD chip is worth worrying about. I always put 3rd party heat sinks on my machines. It is well worth the $30-$55 (well, to me). If you do not know how to remove/install a CPU heatsink, there are a billion gaming web sites with tutorials (although it is simple enough if you look at the directions that come with it.

I have an X2 3800+ for my server; cranked with things like emerges, or transcoding multiple videos, it gets up to about 45C. I have a Zalman 9500 cooler on it, which is also pretty quiet (although there are quieter CPU heat sinks out there).

----------

## boris_qd

ok.  I'll try to get a better cooling situation.  I'm using the heatsink/fan that came with the chip (which presumably should work fine?  Maybe i messed up the themal paste?

Thanks.

----------

## pdr

The OEM heatsink will keep the chip in specs, but since it doesn't dissipate as quickly as the better 3rd party heat sinks, it will be more sensitive to case air flow. And thermal paste can certainly make a difference; you want a very thin coating, as its only purpose is to make up for places where the two surfaces (heatsink and cpu) do not have metal-to-metal contact. Generally I put a little dollop on, and then with a baggie (turned inside out, so any printing on the outside of the bag doesn't come into play) over my hand, I spread it as thinly and evenly as possible on the cpu, and then with the left over just rub on the heatsink enough so that any digs or scratches get filled in. Alternatively I now have some that came with a zalman cooler that is kind of like nail polish application; it is much less viscous than most thermal past, and the cap has a brush - so you can brush on a very thin coat.

----------

## Morimando

I would recommend a 3rd party thermal paste, which you distribute evenly on the cpu surface (don't make it too much, since you might not want that stuff to drip from the socket on other stuff inside your PC or short-circuit the CPU (unlikely, but could happen, if theres too much paste) ), on top of that, well .. Thermaltake cooler or Zalman would be the 2 brands that i'd recommend, but essentially that's your choice, just make sure it's suitable for the AM2 socket and has a good heat-distribution. 

http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=202&code=005 << the one i got installed, love it, though it's quite a large one (but well, silent and manually adjustable..) enough of the advertisement now  :Wink: 

----------

## star882

60C is well on the high side. Go to a good electronics parts store and buy a high powered fan. (The ECM (Electronically Commutated Motor) fans, with 4 wires, are the most interesting and useful.) Make sure it's 12v and 0.6A or higher for an ECM, or 1.4A or higher for a regular. I use a 0.8A ECM fan. If possible, power up the fan before buying it. The ECM fan I have would run at full speed if the control wires are disconnected. (Connect the red wire to 12v and the black wire to ground. Leave the other wires disconnected.)

Then just find a place to install it in the case, rearrange some other fans if needed, and check the temperatures again.

The ECM fan I bought only costs about $13 so it's a cheap solution.

----------

## barophobia

Did you secure your heat sink on your cpu?  Last I checked for intel P4 it required tons of force to snap it in place.  I was afraid that the motherboard would snap into two.  Things might have changed now.

If you are going to replace the heat sink and thermal paste, you should go and clean the old crappy paste off.  And remember don't over apply the paste.

High speed fan helps but if you are in a dusty room there will be tons of dust build up on the heatsink that you need to clean.  And it will be noisy.

----------

## pk1

Was this issue ever resolved? I am having the exact same problem with my MSI K8N Neo4F motherboard (it suddenly and randomly shuts off, often associated with writing to a second hard drive and won't restart until I unplug and wait for a few seconds then plug back in again).

----------

## boris_qd

sorry for the long delay in replying.  

short answer: i didn't fix the problem.  I tried replacing all parts except the motherboard (hard disk, powersupply etc.).  replacing the motherboard "fixed" the problem.

----------

## depontius

I had a similar problem about a year ago, and resolved it by replacing the power supply.

On the way there, I added remote logging so that I could see messages immediately prior to the crash, that might be lost by not being fully written the the hard drive, and I had "sensors" running from cron.  Nothing showed in the logs, which pointed me back at some sort of flaky trip in the power supply.  I guess it could have been a motherboard, but the power supply was cheaper.

----------

